# MMAF Grand Prix Final Round



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Welcome to the final round of the MMAF Grand Prix - 2010.

This is the third and final round of the GFXGP, where the final two will compete for the grand prize.

-------------------------

*Rules:*

Type: *Sig*
Theme: *Entertainment (movies, tv, games, music, sport, etc, your choice)*
Size: *450 X 250 MAX*
Due Date: *07/25/2010*

If one of the two competitors does not turn in their work before the 25th, they will be disqualified and the other will win the tournament by default.

You must send me your entry via *PM*, and *PM* only.

---------------------------

*Prizes*

The *winner* will recieve *1,000,000 *(1 million) credits, and get to wear this belt in their sig:










The *second place* prize will be *100,000 *credits.

---------------------------

*GRID:*










----------------------------

Good luck, guys.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am excited to see what you guys come up with! Good luck to both of you! :thumbsup:


----------

